
Big Brother Switzerland: real-time Internet interception to start on August 1 - gasull
https://secure.wikileaks.org/wiki/Big_Brother_Switzerland:_real-time_internet_interception_to_start_on_August_1%2C_2009
======
cookies
Hi

I'm from Switzerland, and I was wondering if anyone could recommend me a good
dedicated virtual host with a reasonable amount of traffic for not too much
money. I'm gonna go vpn baby! (obviously not one in Switzerland nor Germany,
more like Russia or something :))

Thanks in advance

~~~
gasull
Not what you're looking for, but Tor is free:

<http://tor.eff.org>

So is SilenceIsDefeat (not actually free, but just a small donation):

<http://www.silenceisdefeat.com/>

~~~
barrkel
Tor is also excruciatingly slow.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Well, I know a person who uses Tor for even regular web surfing and finds it
good enough.

------
mkuhn
I just read through the document... The surveillance is only applicable if a
lawsuit has been started. So one needs put this into context but it still
brings up some concerns.

As far as I understood it this measure is taken to be able to do surveillance
on someones internet connection the same way law enforcement does with phone
lines.

~~~
mkuhn
I also just had a look at the law this administrative extension extends,
SR780.1 (<http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/780_1/index.html>, unfortunatley I
wasn't able to find an English translation)

Especially interesting is Article 3: Prerequisits
(<http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/780_1/a3.html>):

(I'm no lawyer and not a native english speaker so my translation might be
incorrect but you'll get the picture)

    
    
      To be able to command surveillance the following factors have to be fulfilled:
      
      a.
      Certain factors justify the urgent suspicion, the person to be surveyed has commited one of the crimes listed in paragraph 2 or 3 or was part of such a crime.
      
      b.
      The gravity of such a crime justifies the surveillance
      
      c.
      Other tries at investigating have remained unsuccessful, or the Investigations without the surveillance would be futile or unjustifiably hindered.
      

In paragraph 2 and 3 follows a list of the crimes that justify a surveillance.

------
asdlfj2sd33
Darn, I _used_ to think of Switzerland as the exception to the ever advancing
big brother state.

Can anyone think of a free country left in the world? Not some crazy idealist
absolute of freedom, but even what just the US had not too long ago.

~~~
salvadors
Estonia.

~~~
salvadors
Why the downvotes? Estonia generally ranks highly on most metrics for freedom,
and came top of the State of World Liberty Index:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_World_Liberty_Index>

